# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El Plan Miner financiará el abastecimiento de agua a localidades

## sergi1907

Se prevé que se haga desde el embalse de las Parras a diferentes localidades turolenses.


Pantano de Vadiello en Huesca  EFE

La Comisión de Industria e Innovación ha aprobado este martes por unanimidad que los fondos del Plan Miner financien en una primera instancia el proyecto de abastecimiento de agua desde el embalse de las Parras a las localidades turolenses de Escucha, Utrillas, Martín del Río y Montalbán.

A propuesta de IU y transaccionado con el PAR, se ha aprobado un texto en el que reclama que los fondos vengan "del apartado para infraestructuras del marco de actuación para la minería 2013-2018 en una primera instancia, o a través de otros instrumentos financieros sino fuera posible a través del Plan MINER".

El parlamentario de IU Luis Ángel Romero ha calificado como "razonable" que "de los siete millones que cuesta el proyecto, el Departamento de Industria pueda dar solución al millón que falta".

María Teresa Arciniega (PP) ha recordado que "no está prevista la parte que falta en los fondos de la consejería", por lo que también ha considerado necesario "buscar una solución".

Para José Ramón Ibáñez (PSOE), "es muy lamentable que ocurran estas cosas y un error garrafal", ya que el problema "tiene su origen cuando el Gobierno del PP llega y decide cambiar las reglas a mitad de partido", ha explicado el político socialista.

El parlamentario del PAR Antonio Ruspira ha asegurado "compartir al cien por cien lo imprescindible de la inversión y lo estratégico para la zona de Cuencas Mineras" y ha calificado como "inviable" cualquier otra posibilidad financiera que no pase por el Plan MINER.

Joaquín Palacín (CHA) ha apostado por "buscar una solución para terminar y completar la obra y aprovechar los usos que tiene, tanto de boca como industriales". 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/8152f...73133039#votar

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.lacomarca.net/maestrazgo-...star-en-el-pge

----------

